# School mispelling



## 77Herford (May 9, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...fail-texas-school-misspells-its-own-name?lite


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Siouxqie (May 10, 2012)

Seems like it would be easier to just change the spelling to the "wrong" way.  FAIL!!!  HAha.


----------



## Remuda1 (May 14, 2012)

Sigh..... A glowing report from close to my home town.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)




----------

